# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2017



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2017 às 13:28)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Abr 2017 às 14:59)

Boas,
Dias e dias sem histórias e assim vai continuar portanto não haverá grande coisa para dizer.
Noites frias e dias quentes é o que temos por cá.
Mínima de hoje foi de* 2,1ºC*
Neste momento estão* 21,2ºC *com vento praticamente nulo. Uma bela tarde de domingo para passear!


----------



## joselamego (2 Abr 2017 às 15:27)

Boas,
Céu limpo
Temp.atual de 20,5°C
Temp.minima de 8°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2017 às 21:48)

minima de ontem na Fóia


----------



## joselamego (3 Abr 2017 às 08:02)

Bom dia
Céu limpo
T.minima de 7°C
T.Atual de 8,5°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Abr 2017 às 08:54)

david 6 disse:


> minima de ontem na Fóia



Off-Topic: Alguém andou a beber capirinhas junto da estação meteorológica


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2017 às 21:21)

Boa Noite,
Máx: *24,8ºC*
Min:* 3,6ºC
*
Tatual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2017 às 22:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Alguém andou a beber capirinhas junto da estação meteorológica



Se fosse caipirinhas, estava tudo despido na Fóia, mas, com essa temperatura andaram foi na Vodka. 

Pode dizer-se que a Fóia teve a mínima mais baixa, alguma vez registada em Portugal no mês de Abril, ou seja, a estação da Fóia, entrou na brincadeira e pregou uma partida no dia das mentiras.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2017 às 09:05)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *5,1°C *
Hoje o dia promete ser mais quente. Neste momento sigo com *12,1°C *e céu limpo.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2017 às 21:04)

Boas,
Dia bastante quente! Em Portalegre durante o dia sempre houve algum vento fresco, em Arronches não havia ponta de vento, típicas diferenças de um local para o outro.
Máx:* 27,6ºC*
Min: *5,1ºC
*
Tatual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2017 às 15:24)

Boas,
Céu limpo
Tem.minima de 11°C
Tem.atual de 25,9°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2017 às 17:29)

Boas,
Dia com bastante vento de leste, principalmente de manhã e os efeitos deste vento seco já começam a ser visiveis 
Máx: *22,5ºC*
Min: *7,9ºC
*
Tatual: *21,7ºC*
*
*


----------



## Agreste (6 Abr 2017 às 08:28)

pouco que contar na última semana...

prossegue a primavera com boas tardes de algum calor.


----------



## joselamego (7 Abr 2017 às 16:25)

Boas, 
Céu limpo 
Tem.atual de 27°C
Mínima de 11°C
..................................
A partir de hoje vou férias até Gondomar e relato dados a partir litoral norte...Regresso dia 18 abril 

Abraço aos amigos do Alentejo , Algarves 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2017 às 20:57)

Boas,
Dias bons para passear é o que não tem faltado e assim vai continuar, para mim até é agradável mas são temperaturas muito elevadas e muitos dias sem chover. 
A água vai começando a escassear:








A falta de corrente está a fazer com que água comece a ficar suja.
A única coisa boa nisto, é que daqui a uns tempos as margens vão ficar mais bonitas. 




________________
Máx:* 27,7ºC*
Min: *4,3ºC
*
Tatual:* 17,1ºC *


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2017 às 21:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e algum calor.

Máxima: 23.1ºC
mínima: 13.3ºC

O tempo convida à praia, mas o mar na costa algarvia não vai estar para brincadeiras, com ondas de sueste até 3 metros, pelo menos, até 2ª feira. Mas, mesmo assim, ideal para dar um passeio à beira-mar, depois de um Inverno chuvoso, nada melhor que este sol que já fazia tanta falta. 

As alergias, estão é do pior.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Abr 2017 às 21:32)

Boas,
Não tem havido nada para dizer, dias amenos/ quentes e de sol, nem as noites têm sido particularmente frias.
Já é preciso regar dia sim dia não, vamos ver quanto este tempo quente e seco dura.
Pessoalmente não tenho saudades nenhumas do calor, mas pronto faz parte do clima.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2017 às 22:24)

A partir de amanhã, também vão voltar as poeiras forte e feio.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Abr 2017 às 10:34)

Bom dia,
O tópico está tão parado como o tempo... mais um dia de sol e algum calor.
Estou para ver a anomalia positiva da temperatura este mês, com excepção do dia 1, todos os outros dias foram com temperaturas acima dos 20ºc e assim parece que vai continuar...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2017 às 22:43)

Boas,
Que tristeza de tempo este cada vez pior! O pessoal da rádio até irrita ao dizer que está um tempo fantástico, o verão ainda nem começou e eu já estou enjoado do calor.  A primavera este ano está a ser completamente o oposto da do ano passado. 
Máx: *28,1ºC*
Min: *7,3ºC
*
Amanhã o IPMA prevê para aqui, 30ºC e 31ºC para Quarta, isto está bonito está. 

Tatual: *14,1ºC*


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2017 às 10:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Que tristeza de tempo este cada vez pior! O pessoal da rádio até irrita ao dizer que está um tempo fantástico, o verão ainda nem começou e eu já estou enjoado do calor.  A primavera este ano está a ser completamente o oposto da do ano passado.
> Máx: *28,1ºC*
> Min: *7,3ºC
> ...



Pode ser que o Verão também seja o oposto do ano passado! Um Verão mais fresco e com aguaceiros/trovoadas sempre era mais animado do que a torreira que foi o Verão passado!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2017 às 13:01)

MSantos disse:


> Pode ser que o Verão também seja o oposto do ano passado! Um Verão mais fresco e com aguaceiros/trovoadas sempre era mais animado do que a torreira que foi o Verão passado!


Era bom era! E até pode vir a ser, o facto de estar bastante calor agora não quer dizer nada, no ano passado estava fresco e depois foi o que foi  a única coisa boa no verão passado foi que apareceu alguma instabilidade em julho e agosto durante alguns dias, o que em alguns verões não aparece. Veremos!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2017 às 20:38)

Boas,
Dia de verão, não haja dúvida. Amanhã a máxima do ano deverá ser novamente batida!
Máx: *30,3ºC*
Min: *7,5ºC
*
Tatual:* 18,9ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (11 Abr 2017 às 21:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia de verão, não haja dúvida. Amanhã a máxima do ano deverá ser novamente batida!
> Máx: *30,3ºC*
> Min: *7,5ºC
> ...



Digam o que disserem tem sido um festim de temperaturas altas desde à muito tempo e em particular no último ano. Por aqui normalidade só na precipitação porque de resto anda tudo às avessas. Três semanas de  Primavera e já tenho a sensação que estou no mês de Maio, pela temperatura, cores e sensações, enfim...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2017 às 21:42)

Mora chegou aos *32ºC* às 17h UTC, facilmente arrecadou a máxima do ano


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2017 às 21:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mora chegou aos *32ºC* às 17h UTC, facilmente arrecadou a máxima do ano



Na vizinha Espanha a máxima foi de *31,4ºC*, temos localidades impressionantes, Mora é sem duvida uma delas. 
É aguardar pelo valor final da máxima.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Abr 2017 às 21:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia de verão, não haja dúvida. Amanhã a máxima do ano deverá ser novamente batida!
> Máx: *30,3ºC*
> Min: *7,5ºC
> ...


é realmente uma tristeza, isto para quem não gosta de calor e quem tem problemas de pele como eu, temos uns 3/ 4 meses mais frescos e o resto do ano parece que são temperaturas de Verão... isto é cada vez mais a nossa sina.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2017 às 23:44)

trovoadas disse:


> Digam o que disserem tem sido um festim de temperaturas altas desde à muito tempo e em particular no último ano. Por aqui normalidade só na precipitação porque de resto anda tudo às avessas. Três semanas de  Primavera e já tenho a sensação que estou no mês de Maio, pela temperatura, cores e sensações, enfim...





Davidmpb disse:


> é realmente uma tristeza, isto para quem não gosta de calor e quem tem problemas de pele como eu, temos uns 3/ 4 meses mais frescos e o resto do ano parece que são temperaturas de Verão... isto é cada vez mais a nossa sina.


Pois, infelizmente, é este o destino do nosso clima! No caso do alentejo, nem na precipitação foi normal, em alguns locais talvez apenas na média porque de resto, estão 2/3 dias a chover mas depois estão duas ou mais semanas sem chover e com vento de leste, e isso é o mesmo que nada. Já bastou ter sido um inverno fraco e depois ainda vir estas temperaturas disparatadas em Abril, a pouca instabilidade que é prevista desaparece logo ou é adiada. Se Abril terminar com menos de 10mm nem sei o que pensar, chegamos ao final já sem verde nos campos e sem água nos cursos de água. Só para se ter uma noção de como está a situação por aqui, o total anual na estação que sigo (desde dia 4 de fevereiro) ainda nem chegou aos 100mm e mesmo com o mês de janeiro não conseguia lá chegar, triste!


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2017 às 12:11)

Boas,
algumas nuvens e algum calor por aqui.
já estou á espera das condições adversas de mau tempo que se vão verificar até Domingo.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2017 às 19:01)

Boas,
Mais um dia tórrido e com algumas nuvens.  de manhã ainda havia um ventinho fresco, mas de tarde nem por isso. O que vale é que por aqui, as mínimas têm-se mantido suaves.
Máx:* 31,4ºC*
Min: *7,5ºC
*
Nos próximos dias apenas espero nuvens, algumas de evolução visto haver condições para a formação de algumas células localizadas. Se fosse a ligar ás barbaridades dos jornalistas estava bem tramado. 

Tatual:* 26,6ºC*
*
*


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2017 às 20:41)

MSantos disse:


> Pode ser que o Verão também seja o oposto do ano passado! Um Verão mais fresco e com aguaceiros/trovoadas sempre era mais animado do que a torreira que foi o Verão passado!









Maio. Chuva p'ra mim. Secura p'ra vocês 

Mais a sério, os modelos estão aos papéis. Quase de certeza que vai ser ano de El Niño. Como tal das 2, 1. Ou é desta que o sul se torna a extensão de Marrocos ou vem aí - eventualmente - muita chuva. O mesmo CFSv2 sempre dá algumas indicações disso.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2017 às 21:10)

Orion disse:


> Maio. Chuva p'ra mim. Secura p'ra vocês
> 
> Mais a sério, os modelos estão aos papéis. Quase de certeza que vai ser ano de El Niño. Como tal das 2, 1. Ou é desta que o sul se torna a extensão de Marrocos ou vem aí - eventualmente - muita chuva. O mesmo CFSv2 sempre dá algumas indicações disso.


A 1ª opção é sempre a mais garantida.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2017 às 01:06)

Descida acentuada da temperatura em relação aos dias anteriores, com 12ºC. Ontem por esta hora estavam 19,7ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2017 às 11:34)

Bom dia,
Antes de mais boa Pascoa a todos.
Hoje o dia acordou bem diferente dos anteriores com algum nevoeiro, que entretanto já dissipou e tempo mais fresco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2017 às 23:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia agradável, com sol e bom para o turismo.  Ah, e sem poeiras finalmente, depois de uma semana com o céu com poeiras, mas na próxima 2ª feira elas regressarão. 

Máxima: 23.3ºC
mínima: 13.3ºC


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2017 às 21:44)

Boas,
Temperaturas mais normais ontem e hoje com bastante nevoeiro pela manhã, finalmente alguma humidade. Mas a partir de amanhã o forno vai voltar 
Não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto um mês de Abril tão seco como este, a 1ª quinzena acaba com 0mm e a 2ª também não deverá trazer nada de especial. 
Entretanto, algumas fotos de hoje da ribeira de Arronches, no chamado pego do inferno aqui da zona:




Apesar de ter sido um ano fraco em termos de chuva, do lado esquerdo é possível ver água a escorrer pela pedra, de um nascente:








Tudo florido...








E uma pequena fonte:




___________
Máx: *25,8ºC*
Min: *8,3ºC
*
Tatual: *16,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2017 às 14:41)

Boas,
Dia mais quente hoje com mínima *9,9ºC*
A manhã foi marcada pelo céu nublado por nuvens altas mas neste momento começa a limpar. Estão *27,1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2017 às 19:51)

Boas,
Voltaram os dias de verão com a temperatura quase a tocar nos 30ºC novamente. Na páscoa, ir até à Barragem do Caia para comer o folar é uma tradição de muita gente que vive nesta zona.  Deixo aqui algumas fotos:
Hoje com o vento nulo era um autêntico espelho de água:








Estive a comparar uma foto do paredão que tirei no final do verão passado com esta  e junto às comportas das descargas nota-se que está ligeiramente mais baixa:




Este local é uma ilha quando está no nível máximo e é um grande ponto de destaque:




Abaixo do paredão, várias plantações de oliveiras:




Deverá ficar num ponto crítico no final do verão. Os campos vão começando a ficar amarelados, primavera extremamente seca esta.
___________
Máx: *29,1ºC*
Min: *9,9ºC 
*
Tatual: *22,6ºC*

*FELIZ PÁSCOA!!! *


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Abr 2017 às 10:29)

Boas,
Mais um dia de calor e pasmaceira, hoje a temperatura deverá chegar aos 27/28ºc.
Para variar os modelos já cortaram na instabilidade, portanto este calor e secura deverá manter-se.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Abr 2017 às 12:30)

O Algarve está bem abastecido e bem verde mas falta a instabilidade de Abril! Ontem fui dar uma volta pela serra e está tudo verde e bonito e inclusive vê-se musgo e fetos em alguns sítios no entanto já começa a faltar chuva que normalmente é própria desta época. Se o tempo vir muito húmido em Maio vai ser péssimo outra vez para a agricultura.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Abr 2017 às 12:53)

trovoadas disse:


> O Algarve está bem abastecido e bem verde mas falta a instabilidade de Abril! Ontem fui dar uma volta pela serra e está tudo verde e bonito e inclusive vê-se musgo e fetos em alguns sítios no entanto já começa a faltar chuva que normalmente é própria desta época. Se o tempo vir muito húmido em Maio vai ser péssimo outra vez para a agricultura.


Aprendi uma coisa com as pessoas mais velhas que quase sempre bate certo. O tempo que fizer na lua nova é o tempo que faz nos próximos tempos. Dia 28 de Março foi lua nova e o tempo foi seco tal como tem estado a ser. No dia 26 será a próxima e a pouca instabilidade que se previa nesse dia já desapareceu, caso não haja mudança nesse dia, Maio não vai ser melhor e aliás as previsões sazonais desse mês indicam que será mais um mês abaixo da média. Os agricultores que se preparem porque a coisa está preta.


----------



## belem (17 Abr 2017 às 16:03)

trovoadas disse:


> O Algarve está bem abastecido e bem verde mas falta a instabilidade de Abril! Ontem fui dar uma volta pela serra e está tudo verde e bonito e inclusive vê-se musgo e fetos em alguns sítios no entanto já começa a faltar chuva que normalmente é própria desta época.



Estou de acordo... 



trovoadas disse:


> Se o tempo vir muito húmido em Maio vai ser péssimo outra vez para a agricultura



A ver vamos, pois ainda estamos no meio de Abril.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Abr 2017 às 21:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Aprendi uma coisa com as pessoas mais velhas que quase sempre bate certo. O tempo que fizer na lua nova é o tempo que faz nos próximos tempos. Dia 28 de Março foi lua nova e o tempo foi seco tal como tem estado a ser. No dia 26 será a próxima e a pouca instabilidade que se previa nesse dia já desapareceu, caso não haja mudança nesse dia, Maio não vai ser melhor e aliás as previsões sazonais desse mês indicam que será mais um mês abaixo da média. Os agricultores que se preparem porque a coisa está preta.


Pois é. e estas temperaturas? digam o que disserem não é normal a durabilidade deste calor, mais parece que estamos em Junho, já é preciso regar dia sim, dia não, estou para ver a anomalia positiva na temperatura, só no dia 1 é que registei uma máxima inferior a 20ºc, todos os outros dias foram acima dessa temperatura, intercalados por dias acima de 25ºc e para os próximos tempos a temperatura deverá ser sempre superior a 22/23ºc, quando a média para aqui é de 16/17ºc
e vamos lá ver se este mês não acaba com 0mm, os modelos vão de saída em saída aniquilando as possibilidades de instabilidade, vamos ver se ainda este semana caem umas pingas


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2017 às 00:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois é. e estas temperaturas? digam o que disserem não é normal a durabilidade deste calor, mais parece que estamos em Junho, já é preciso regar dia sim, dia não, estou para ver a anomalia positiva na temperatura, só no dia 1 é que registei uma máxima inferior a 20ºc, todos os outros dias foram acima dessa temperatura, intercalados por dias acima de 25ºc e para os próximos tempos a temperatura deverá ser sempre superior a 22/23ºc, quando a média para aqui é de 16/17ºc
> e vamos lá ver se este mês não acaba com 0mm, os modelos vão de saída em saída aniquilando as possibilidades de instabilidade, vamos ver se ainda este semana caem umas pingas


Pode ser que caia alguma coisa amanhã, mas pronto deverá ser pontaria. Tirando amanhã não deverá chover grande coisa até ao final do mês! No ano passado, Abril terminou com mais de 100mm e este ano nem aos 5mm deverá chegar Sempre pensei que depois de um inverno seco, a primavera fosse diferente mas ainda está a ser pior.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2017 às 00:07)

Boas,
Dia de verão! 
Máx: *30,8ºC*
Min:* 8,1ºC*

Neste momento ainda estão* 16,8ºC* graças a uma ligeira brisa de NE.


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2017 às 00:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Sempre pensei que depois de um inverno seco, a primavera fosse diferente mas ainda está a ser pior.



É o que dá reger-se pela 'teoria da compensação' que na realidade não existe. Mas vá. Como o inverno e a primavera foram secas vais ter um verão com 200 ou 300 milímetros


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2017 às 00:38)

Orion disse:


> É o que dá reger-se pela 'teoria da compensação' que na realidade não existe. Mas vá. Como o inverno e a primavera foram secas vais ter um verão com 200 ou 300 milímetros


Não! Que eu me lembre, nos anos em que os invernos foram secos, as primaveras sempre foram um pouco mais animadas do que esta, já nem nesta altura o AA nos deixa. Sim, até porque os meses de verão por cá são chuvosos para dizer isso. Estava a falar de meses em que é normal chover, dizer que o verão poderia vir a compensar era completamente absurdo. E sim, percebo essa ironia.


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2017 às 00:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Não! Que eu me lembre, nos anos em que os invernos foram secos, as primaveras sempre foram um pouco mais animadas do que esta, já nem nesta altura o AA nos deixa. Sim, até porque os meses de verão por cá são chuvosos para dizer isso. Estava a falar de meses em que é normal chover, dizer que o verão poderia vir a compensar era completamente absurdo.



Há uns tempos vi na TV uma experiência em que perguntaram qual era a distribuição da precipitação. Foi algo como isto:







A maior parte das pessoas escolheu (erradamente) o quadro da direita. Os humanos funcionam com padrões porque facilita a compreensão do mundo (e poupa trabalho ao processador central - o cérebro).

Os problemas não se cingem só ao processador. A memória também tem enviesamentos e falhas. Nunca se deve fiar em relatos históricos. Apenas aquilo que se pode provar factualmente e os factos dizem que PT já teve períodos mais secos e mais chuvosos.
















(Usei a Pordata para fins exemplificativos - não tem Portalegre).

A meteorologia não é uniforme. É 'instavelmente estável', o que faz com que a ciência da _climate change_ seja complexa. Que parte dela é devida ao homem? Os crentes e céticos extremam as posições porque é conveniente.

Da mesma maneira que as mega-secas do passado dificilmente serão previstas pelos atuais modelos, os padrões meteorológicos podem colapsar/mudar drasticamente sem grande aviso. É o que chamam de _tipping point_. Há muitos bitaites mas verdadeiramente ninguém sabe e cada vez que alguém determina uma data está apenas a arriscar a sua reputação.



joralentejano disse:


> E sim, percebo essa ironia.


Camarada, pouca paciência tenho eu para insultos pessoais. Eu gosto é de debater


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2017 às 01:16)

Orion disse:


> Há uns tempos vi na TV uma experiência em que perguntaram às pessoas qual era a distribuição da precipitação. Foi algo como isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tens muitos mais conhecimentos do que eu e não sei o que dizer acerca disto tudo  O último gráfico mostra claramente que Portugal, tanto pode ter invernos secos como chuvosos, mas sempre foi assim! Mas a partir de 2012, +/-, houve uma clara diminuição da frequência dos anos em que chegava aos 1000mm anuais. O clima está a mudar e disso não há dúvidas, os extremos vão sendo cada vez mais frequentes e em poucos dias as médias (precipitação) são atingidas, o que ilude bastante. 


Orion disse:


> Camarada, pouca paciência tenho eu para insultos pessoais. Eu gosto é de debater


É como eu!


----------



## carlosgodinhof (18 Abr 2017 às 07:14)

Foros amora 












Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## belem (18 Abr 2017 às 08:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Mas a partir de 2012, +/-, houve uma clara diminuição da frequência dos anos em que chegava aos 1000mm anuais. O clima está a mudar e disso não há dúvidas, os extremos vão sendo cada vez mais frequentes e em poucos dias as médias (precipitação) são atingidas, o que ilude bastante.



Então e de 1980 a 1988, foram 8 anos abaixo dos 1000mm, por exemplo.


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2017 às 10:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Aprendi uma coisa com as pessoas mais velhas que quase sempre bate certo. O tempo que fizer na lua nova é o tempo que faz nos próximos tempos. Dia 28 de Março foi lua nova e o tempo foi seco tal como tem estado a ser. No dia 26 será a próxima e a pouca instabilidade que se previa nesse dia já desapareceu, caso não haja mudança nesse dia, Maio não vai ser melhor e aliás as previsões sazonais desse mês indicam que será mais um mês abaixo da média. Os agricultores que se preparem porque a coisa está preta.



Não acredites nisso da Lua... Não tem qualquer rigor cientifico. 

Muitas pessoas acreditam nisso da Lua e do clima, mas não há qualquer mecanismo associado, pelo menos que tenha sido provado.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Abr 2017 às 11:03)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, o termómetro marca *22.7ºc*, lestada morna.
O mês segue com 0mm e dificilmente isto mudará para os próximos dias...
Ontem andei lá na minha arrecadação e encontrei o meu guarda-chuva cheio de pó  fui tentá-lo abrir e não quis abrir, é do muito uso que tem tido


----------



## trepkos (18 Abr 2017 às 11:56)

Hoje está impossível de andar na rua, a juntar ao calor está o vento que arrasta uma quantidade brutal de poeiras e porcarias das árvores.

Maldito tempo de deserto.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2017 às 14:50)

belem disse:


> Então e de 1980 a 1988, foram 8 anos abaixo dos 1000mm, por exemplo.


Neste momento estou mais preocupado com o facto de não chover em condições para combater a seca do que com as médias.
______



MSantos disse:


> Não acredites nisso da Lua... Não tem qualquer rigor cientifico.
> 
> Muitas pessoas acreditam nisso da Lua e do clima, mas não há qualquer mecanismo associado, pelo menos que tenha sido provado.


Muitas pessoas mais velhas acreditam e regulam-se por isso. E eu acredito porque muitas vezes, não digo todas mas grande parte, é sempre bastante certo. A lua tem bastante efeito em muitas coisas do nosso planeta.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2017 às 14:53)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia segue muito nublado e abafado. De manhã houve bastante vento mas agora acalmou.
Tatual:* 30,3ºC *


----------



## remember (18 Abr 2017 às 15:11)

Isso para Sul está animado Aljezur com 31,6ºC às 13h!


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Abr 2017 às 15:37)

mais um dia quente neste Abril tórrido, estão *27.1ºc,* a juntar a humidade está muito calor.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2017 às 17:37)

Típico céu de trovoada, já caíram uns pingos.
Vão aparecendo algumas formações:




Tímido arco-íris:




__________
Máx: *30,9ºC*
Min: *11,1ºC
*
Agora estão *28,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (18 Abr 2017 às 19:27)

Boas,
Já voltei das férias 
Por vendas novas céu com muitas nuvens 
Temp.máxima de 28°C
Temp.mínima de 14°C
Temp.atual de 25°C

Vi à pouco os modelos e começo ficar preocupado, não há sinais de chuva, nem mesmo para norte e centro 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2017 às 20:28)

Pôr do sol espetacular em Faro :


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2017 às 20:31)

Boas,
Mais uns pingos agora ao final do dia, célula bem formada para os lados de Campo Maior:
19:30h:





19:45h:




20h, já mais dissipada:




Pôr do sol típico deste tempo de trovoada! Desculpem a vista não ser grande coisa mas aqui de casa é o melhor que tenho 




E assim terminou o dia um pouco mais animado deste abril monótono, as previsões para os próximos dias continuam a mostrar 0 de precipitação.
Tatual:* 22,2ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (18 Abr 2017 às 22:58)

Boas...dia quente a fazer lembrar o Verão e noite fantástica parece quase tropical... não demorando muito elas estão aí..  Para os próximos dias mais do mesmo, apesar da descida da temperatura as máximas vão manter-se entre os 24º e os 26º no geral. Já são muitos dias de temperaturas máximas acima da média o que deverá pulverizar a média do mês. Aguardemos pelo final do mês que parece não querer trazer grandes novidades, no entanto, de repente tudo pode mudar!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2017 às 22:59)

Está-se a formar algo do lado de lá da serra, veremos se evolui para algo mais interessante


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2017 às 23:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Está-se a formar algo do lado de lá da serra, veremos se evolui para algo mais interessante



descargas do IPMA


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2017 às 23:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Tens muitos mais conhecimentos do que eu



https://ia801305.us.archive.org/19/...ness_Companions_Weather_by_The_Met_Office.pdf

Aqui deixo a minha contribuição para o aumento dos teus conhecimentos


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2017 às 23:14)

david 6 disse:


> descargas do IPMA


Isso foi de uma célula que se formou à algumas horas, entretanto não vi relâmpagos pois pensei que não houvesse mais animação. Parecia que aquele comboio de células a NE de Arronches estava a crescer para SSW mas parece que não. 
Destaque para o vendaval de SE que há por aqui, de vez em quando parece que arranca as persianas.


Orion disse:


> https://ia801305.us.archive.org/19/...ness_Companions_Weather_by_The_Met_Office.pdf
> 
> Aqui deixo a minha contribuição para o aumento dos teus conhecimentos


Obrigado!


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2017 às 05:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado!



Este será provavelmente melhor (excelente seria em PT mas o inglês está mais facilmente disponível):

https://ia601206.us.archive.org/6/items/AhrensEssentialsOfMeteorologyInvitationToAtmosphere6thTxtbk/Ahrens Essentials of Meteorology Invitation to Atmosphere 6th txtbk.pdf

Há ainda outros tópicos que fazem referência a portais e/ou manuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2017 às 16:52)

Boas,
Ontem caíram 3 pingas ao fim do dia, os carros estavam ligeiramente sujos, o que vale é que se foram 3 pingas.
Hoje vira o disco e toca o mesmo, sol bastante quente com alguma humidade que está.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2017 às 17:58)

Boas,
Mais um dia bastante abafado. Hoje tem-se resumido a este céu com poeiras, nuvens altas, cumulus...




Rio quase sem água:




___________
Máx: *30,3ºC*
Min: *15,2ºC
*
Tatual: *29,4ºC *


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2017 às 18:58)

Dia quente
Máxima de 27°C
Mínima de 14°C
Atual de 24°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2017 às 22:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de poeirada, e a tendência é para piorar a poeirada nos próximos dias.

Já, nem sei o que é, ver um céu azul sem poeira, mais parece que vivo no deserto. 

A máxima, baixou hoje, devido ao forte levante que se faz sentir. Este ano, a tendência é claramente para lestada, tem sido assim nos últimos meses e daí o Algarve ter beneficiado este ano com a precipitação.

As mínimas, já andam na casa dos 17ºC, com um jeitinho ainda aparece aí uma noite tropical em Abril, com calma e sem stress, o nosso clima fica resumindo a Verão, Outono/Primavera e Verão.


----------



## trepkos (19 Abr 2017 às 22:07)

Mais um dia quente e seco e com poeira.

Parece que este ano também já está feito. Segue o do ano passado.

Nem chuva nem trovoada nem nada.

Tempo miserável.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2017 às 22:18)

trepkos disse:


> Mais um dia quente e seco e com poeira.
> 
> Parece que este ano também já está feito. Segue o do ano passado.
> 
> ...


o normal, se continuar assim mais um mês/ mês e meio e já está tudo seco na maioria do Alentejo, se é se em alguns locais já não está.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2017 às 22:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> o normal, se continuar assim mais um mês/ mês e meio e já está tudo seco na maioria do Alentejo, se é se em alguns locais já não está.


Um mês? Aqui na zona já não corre ribeiro nenhum e tal como mostrei em fotos anteriores o rio está no limite. Se Abril não estivesse a ser quente e seco, pelo menos teria água até junho mas assim no final deste mês se terminar a 0's, já não há água. 
_______
Segue-se uma noite de verão com uns absurdos *19,7ºC*


----------



## trepkos (20 Abr 2017 às 12:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> o normal, se continuar assim mais um mês/ mês e meio e já está tudo seco na maioria do Alentejo, se é se em alguns locais já não está.



Já está tudo seco, a maioria das barragens vai chegar ao fim deste Verão (novembro) secas.

Mais um dia cheio de poeira, parece nevoeiro.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Abr 2017 às 15:42)

Dia de levante forte e fresco! É melhor aproveitar porque quando voltar a Norte é o forno por estas bandas. 

Este ano vai ser o ano do Alqueva mostrar o que vale...vão ter de abrir as torneiras ou o Alentejo morre à sede!


----------



## trepkos (20 Abr 2017 às 19:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Dia de levante forte e fresco! É melhor aproveitar porque quando voltar a Norte é o forno por estas bandas.
> 
> Este ano vai ser o ano do Alqueva mostrar o que vale...vão ter de abrir as torneiras ou o Alentejo morre à sede!



O Alqueva já se está a ressentir mas vai ter de aguentar mais um ano de seca e calor!

Não sei quantos anos ela aguenta sem chuva.


----------



## dahon (20 Abr 2017 às 19:07)

trovoadas disse:


> Dia de levante forte e fresco! É melhor aproveitar porque quando voltar a Norte é o forno por estas bandas.
> 
> Este ano vai ser o ano do Alqueva mostrar o que vale...vão ter de abrir as torneiras ou o Alentejo morre à sede!



Eles tem de ter as torneiras sempre abertas para cumprir com o caudal ecológico. Mas sim possivelmente este ano poderá ser um bom teste, pois para além do rio também há os canais de irrigação.


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2017 às 19:34)

O ano passado, por esta altura, a albufeira do Alqueva estava à cota 147,72m. Este ano está nos 148,16m, ou seja, melhor.

Devido às chuvas de Abril e Maio, a albufeira ainda conseguiu atingir a cota dos 149m. Vamos lá ver este ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2017 às 21:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de forte levante, tudo voa e o mar está feroz. 

Aviso Laranja no Algarve, com a ondulação até aos 4.5 metros, em pleno Abril, deve ser um fenómeno raro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2017 às 22:30)

A bóia de Faro, já regista ondas de sueste com 8 metros de altura máxima.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2017 às 22:49)

Boas,
Madrugada e dia todo com Lestada forte e assim continua, notável aumento da quantidade de poeiras e nada mais a dizer. É triste! A terra vai abrindo fissuras de tão seca estar e estamos apenas em abril, estou para ver daqui para a frente, cenário nada famoso para o Alentejo em todos os sentidos. 
*18,1°C *e 36% HR


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2017 às 23:01)

Em 2010, foi com uma ondulação idêntica a esta, que o mar destruiu as casas na Ilha da Fuzeta. Vamos ver, que consequências terá esta ondulação forte na costa algarvia. 

A salvação, é que não são marés vivas, se isto fosse com marés vivas, era um espectáculo. 

Só, tenho pena, da bóia oceânica não estar a emitir dados, iria apanhar umas valentes ondas.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2017 às 23:20)

Vento com algumas rajadas por aqui, tal como nas noites anteriores. Rajada máxima de 55 km/h por agora, com 19,3ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Abr 2017 às 23:23)

Por aqui bastante vento também, que se intensificou ao inicio da noite e  nada mais a dizer.


----------



## Agreste (20 Abr 2017 às 23:54)

pela camara do surf total já se notam as paredes que o mar escava no areal da praia de faro.... 

grande vendaval.


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2017 às 00:14)

Dia ventoso 
Céu parcialmente nublado , mas quente
T.máxima de 28,5°C
T.mínima de 12°C
T.atual de 19°C
Vamos mal de chuva e receio pelo verão quente, não só no Alentejo mas também no norte e centro a coisa começa a ficar preta !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Abr 2017 às 14:05)

Pessoal do sotavento algarvio, estejam atentos ao grupo de células a sudeste.


----------



## criz0r (21 Abr 2017 às 14:39)

É uma situação, semelhante ao que se passou na região de Aveiro e do Porto com o Atlântico a alimentar as células,


----------



## criz0r (21 Abr 2017 às 17:58)

Que festival brutal no Oceano, o pessoal da zona Sul está a ter desde manhã um fogo de artifício do 25 de Abril antecipado. É só escolher!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Abr 2017 às 18:31)

Boas,

Ar muito fresco por aqui, devido ao vento, que neste momento já não é tão intenso como se verificou nas ultimas 24h... As trovoadas essas, estão intimidadas em entrar em terra... Já tive com mais esperanças...

Céu tapado... aguardar pela noite a ver se faço algum registo á distancia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2017 às 22:49)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de lestada forte e feio. A bóia tinha que falhar, existe sempre algo que falha, umas vezes é o radar outras vezes é a bóia. 

Eu, só digo, graças a Deus, que não chegou a trovoada a terra, senão era uma bela chuvada de lama, para chover lama que chova no mar.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Abr 2017 às 12:00)

Boas,
Passaram agora por aqui umas pingas, que deixaram ligeiramente os carros sujos, não acumulou.
Viva o tempo de deserto.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Abr 2017 às 12:53)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado e o dia segue fresco, por enquanto. Caíram meia dúzia de pingas que sujaram os carros mais do que já estavam. 
Estão *17,5°C *com vento fraco a moderado de SE.

Na saída das 00z, o GFS previa 52mm para aqui mas agora já prevê 0mm e assim tem sido este mês, numa saída mostra imensa instabilidade mas depois desaparece. Abril já está mais que apresentado e a época de chuva também.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2017 às 01:15)

Boa Madrugada!
Dia com temperatura amena e nublado todo o dia, por vezes bastante ameaçador. Parece que nos próximos dias as temperaturas vão ser mais normais para a época, ao menos isso!
Máx: *20,6ºC *
Min: *12,3ºC*

Neste momento a noite segue fresca e sem vento, estão *10,8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2017 às 01:43)

Dia com períodos de céu nublado e algum sol 
Máxima de 23°C
Temperatura atual de 15°C
Parece que o próximo fim semana poderá trazer alguma para o país ...Esperemos que sim!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (23 Abr 2017 às 12:41)

dia calmo... segue a primavera seca.

a praia também está boa, basta ver a camara do surf total.


----------



## belem (23 Abr 2017 às 15:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Neste momento estou mais preocupado com o facto de não chover em condições para combater a seca do que com as médias.



Estavas também a falar das condições meteorológicas de anos anteriores, como aqui:

_«Mas a partir de 2012, +/-, houve uma clara diminuição da frequência dos anos em que chegava aos 1000mm anuais.»_

Foi nesse contexto, que eu disse o que disse.

Quanto ao resto, boa sorte.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2017 às 23:23)

Boas,
Mais um dia bastante abafado, com nuvens altas e uma quantidade enorme de poeiras que aumentou estrondosamente durante a tarde, mais parecia nevoeiro. Apesar de a visibilidade ser muito má devido ás poeiras, eram visíveis cumulonimbus bem formados por detrás da serra das células que cresceram já dentro de Espanha.
Máx: *27,2ºC*
Min:* 9,3ºC*

O GFS e o ECM prevêem algo muito interessante para o final desta semana, será desta? Espero que sim. 

Tatual: *14,5ºC *


----------



## trepkos (24 Abr 2017 às 15:54)

Mais um dia super quente,abafado e cheio de poeiras.

De vez em quando há rajadas, calculo que sejam dust devil...


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Abr 2017 às 17:23)

Boas, 
Por aqui são visíveis várias torres para Espanha, não espero nada, já sei que raramente estas situações dão nalguma coisa aqui, só em Espanha.
Estão cerca de 23ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2017 às 18:38)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente e cheio de poeiras. Neste momento algumas torres para SE mas mal se vêm graças à poeirada. Cansado deste tempo desértico que não faz bem ninguém. Alergias e mais alergias. 
Máx: *27,9ºC*
Min:* 11,8ºC
*
Tatual: *25,2ºC*


----------



## Agreste (24 Abr 2017 às 19:14)

fim de tarde suspeito com nuvens de trovoada... mas o radar nada acusa. No entanto não estou convencido.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2017 às 14:23)

Boas,
O dia de hoje começou com céu nublado por nuvens baixas e fresco. 
A mínima foi de *10,4ºC*
Neste momento o dia segue bem mais fresco que os anteriores e com algumas nuvens, estão *21,9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2017 às 15:04)

Boas,
Dia mais fresco do que outros dias
T.minima de 11°C
T.atual de 22,5°C
Esta vento e parcialmente nublado 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2017 às 20:24)

Máxima de 23°C
T.atual de 17°C
Algum vento fresco 
Foto do final do dia 






Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2017 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e com poeira. Amanhã, vai ser um dia sem poeiras finalmente. 

6ª feira poderá ser um bom dia de chuva no Algarve e não descarto a probabilidade de existir inundações. 

Mais, uma vez, uma entrada de sul/sueste como tem sido hábito neste ano hidrológico e a beneficiar claramente o Algarve.


----------



## frederico (25 Abr 2017 às 23:40)

Se chover o que está no GFS o mês de Abril poderá acabar na média no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo (~40 mm no litoral, 50 a 60 nas serras). O ano hidrológico também ficará na média no sotavento algarvio, algo que não sucede talvez desde 2010/2011...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2017 às 01:21)

Por cá, a noite segue fria! Estão *10,5°C *mas o vento dá uma sensação mais baixa. Antes de ver qual era a temperatura, dizia que estavam cerca de 7/8°C.


----------



## vamm (26 Abr 2017 às 13:47)

Boa tarde! Está bem mais frio hoje 
E o aspecto da coisa é este por Odemira:


----------



## joselamego (26 Abr 2017 às 14:13)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
T.Mínima de 8°C
Atual de 21°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2017 às 20:32)

Boas,
Dia com céu muito nublado, as abertas foram poucas. Ao fim de muitos dias, a temperatura lá ficou abaixo dos 20ºC. 
Máx: *19,1ºC*
Min: *9,4ºC
*
Agora estão *15,5ºC* com vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Abr 2017 às 21:03)

O eco na costa alentejana é interessante...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2017 às 21:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O eco na costa alentejana é interessante...


O mais estranho é que não estava previsto chover hoje em lado nenhum. O que é certo é que já chegou a terra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Abr 2017 às 21:09)

joralentejano disse:


> O mais estranho é que não estava previsto chover hoje em lado nenhum. O que é certo é que já chegou a terra.


Boa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Abr 2017 às 21:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa!


Parece ir para Setúbal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Abr 2017 às 21:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece ir para Setúbal...


Não, parece é que está a entrar pelo Alentejo...


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2017 às 21:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece ir para Setúbal...



era bom se fosse para Setúbal... mas vai muito longe, pelo movimento vai entrar em Sines, passar em Beja e sair em Barrancos


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Abr 2017 às 21:44)

david 6 disse:


> era bom se fosse para Setúbal... mas vai muito longe, pelo movimento vai entrar em Sines, passar em Beja e sair em Barrancos


Sim é isso... primeiro pareceu-me que vinha para Setúbal mas enganei-me...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Abr 2017 às 21:47)

Boas,
Dia bem mais fresco de hoje, a máxima foi de *16.6ºc*, e o céu esteve muito nublado quase todo o dia.
Aqui só deve chover a partir de 6ª feira.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Abr 2017 às 21:54)

E a grande surpresa do dia a acontecer agora! Fui à rua despejar o lixo e não é que caiam umas tímidas pingas de chuva? Mal molham o chão, mas pode ser um bom prenuncio! Venha ela...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2017 às 22:46)

joralentejano disse:


> *O mais estranho é que não estava previsto chover hoje em lado nenhum. *O que é certo é que já chegou a terra.





Mas, existe modelos que têm na previsão, a ocorrência de precipitação aonde ela está a ocorrer.  

A chuva que está a cair, no Baixo Alentejo, prevista pelo ECM, basta consultar o site Foreca que ela está lá prevista. O Hirlam também prevê precipitação na zona onde está a ocorrer.


----------



## vamm (26 Abr 2017 às 22:48)

Há 1h que chove de fraco a moderado por aqui. Nada que não esperasse já e não foi preciso cá mapa nenhum


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2017 às 22:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas, existe modelos que têm na previsão, a ocorrência de precipitação aonde ela está a ocorrer.
> 
> A chuva que está a cair, no Baixo Alentejo, prevista pelo ECM, basta consultar o site Foreca que ela está lá prevista. O Hirlam também prevê precipitação na zona onde está a ocorrer.


Não reparei muito nas previsões do HIRLAM para hoje, peço imensa desculpa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2017 às 23:56)

Previsão descritiva do IPMA de hoje:

_*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, tornando-se geralmente muito
nublado no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve a partir do meio da tarde, *com
possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca e pouco
frequente.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de noroeste, soprando moderado
(25 a 35 km/h) durante a tarde, de noroeste no litoral oeste e de
sudoeste na costa sul do Algarve.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do Alentejo.
Pequena descida de temperatura._

Só não vê quem não quer...


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Abr 2017 às 10:53)

Boas,
O dia amanheceu fresco, mínima de* 5.5ºc* e com o vento a soprar bem a sensação térmica era baixa ,contraste absoluto com as últimas semanas.
Neste momento vento moderado e céu limpo.


----------



## MikeCT (27 Abr 2017 às 11:23)

Em Faro (cidade) primeiras chuvas de Abril.
Pinga desde as 7 da manhã... 2,6mm de acumulado.


----------



## joselamego (27 Abr 2017 às 19:53)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Amanhã já deverá chover...bem bom!
T.máxima de 23°C
T.minima de 7°C
T.atual de 20°C
//////////////////////////
Amanhã vou visitar familiares a Lamego...volto dia 1 maio 
Bom fim semana e boa chuvada amigos! 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2017 às 20:56)

MikeCT disse:


> Em Faro (cidade) primeiras chuvas de Abril.
> Pinga desde as 7 da manhã... 2,6mm de acumulado.


10,9mm no aeroporto de Faro até às 18h.
Pingo a pingo lá vai acumulando.


----------



## Agreste (27 Abr 2017 às 21:02)

períodos de chuva fraca... até agora tem batido certo.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Abr 2017 às 21:07)

Boas,
O dia amanheceu frio e com céu limpo, ao longo da tarde foram aparecendo muitas nuvens altas que originaram um pôr do sol bem bonito.
Desculpem a qualidade, foi com o telemóvel:





Notável aumento da intensidade do vento de leste agora ao final do dia.
Máx: *20,5ºC*
Min: *5,8ºC
*
Tatual: *15,8ºC*
Venha de lá a boa chuvinha de que todos tão esperamos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Abr 2017 às 22:37)

Desde de manhã, tem chovido sempre em Olhão, ora fraco ora moderado.

Até, agora levo 12 mm. 

Venha, de lá essa chuva forte e essas trovoadas.   Abril, sem encher o túnel, não é, águas mil.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Abr 2017 às 00:26)

O dia acaba com 14,0mm em Faro (cidade) entretanto já caiu mais 1,0mm.

Um dia de chuva fraca mas contínua e já ultrapassamos 1/3 da média mensal.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2017 às 07:06)

Bom dia,
O dia começa ventoso e nublado! Céu bastante negro para sul e SE, a chuva está toda em Espanha, começo a pensar que vai acabar por não chover nada de jeito, alem disso o GFS retirou tudo à última da hora.  As pessoas não regam nada por estarem à espera que chova e depois é isto, enfim! 
*11,4°C *e 33% HR


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Abr 2017 às 09:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> O dia começa ventoso e nublado! Céu bastante negro para sul e SE, a chuva está toda em Espanha, começo a pensar que vai acabar por não chover nada de jeito, alem disso o GFS retirou tudo à última da hora.  As pessoas não regam nada por estarem à espera que chova e depois é isto, enfim!
> *11,4°C *e 33% HR



Pois eu ja estou como o outro so acredito quando vir e por acaso ontem era para regar mas pensri que ia chover alguma coisa hoje sou demasiado optimista quando chegar a casa as tantas da noite tenho de ir regar senao morre tudo, ainda por cima com este vento.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (28 Abr 2017 às 09:35)

É preciso ter azar.

Eu vivo em Espanha e nas notícias e na net, dizem que Huelva é a nova Veneza, tudo inundado, transito brutal e isso. O Algarve a escassos kms, nada.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Abr 2017 às 10:14)

*‘Pescando’ en plena inundación en el centro de Huelva*


http://huelvaya.es/2017/04/28/pescando-en-plena-inundacion-en-el-centro-de-huelva/


----------



## trepkos (28 Abr 2017 às 11:08)

Mais um dia primaveril por aqui, a chuva como se esperava foi toda para Espanha (vai sempre).

Pode ser que volte a chover em Novembro, até lá é aguentar o sol e o calor.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2017 às 14:21)

Boas,
Dia de sol por aqui... os modelos retiraram a precipitação toda á ultima da hora, a depressão acabou por ir para Espanha e por la estacionou.
Pode ser que Domingo ainda chova 1mm para não acabar este mês a zeros.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Abr 2017 às 15:40)

Boas tardes

Por Arronches, estamos todos sentado à espera da chuva. Sentados para não nos cansarmos de tanto esperar...

Só uma questão aos amigos do fórum que estão no Algarve: o Radar apresenta instabilidade sobre a Serra de Monchique mas a estação on-line não devolve nenhum valor de precipitação. É virga ou o pluviômetro da estação estará entupido??


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2017 às 17:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Só uma questão aos amigos do fórum que estão no Algarve: o Radar apresenta instabilidade sobre a Serra de Monchique mas a estação on-line não devolve nenhum valor de precipitação. É virga ou o pluviômetro da estação estará entupido??



Na Fóia:
14h às 15h: 1,2mm
15h às 16h: 1,7mm

Estão a ocorrer alguns aguaceiros na serra do Caldeirão, mas aí não há estações.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2017 às 17:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por Arronches, estamos todos sentado à espera da chuva. Sentados para não nos cansarmos de tanto esperar...


Também acho que é a melhor solução! Céu nublado bastante ameaçador por vezes e a ventania de leste permanece, não há melhor para acabar com a pouca água que ainda temos.  Se a quantidade de chuva fosse igual à de vento, a esta hora já o rio Caia estava a galgar as pontes. 
_______
O mês segue com *0.4mm*, registados nos poucos dias em que houve nevoeiro e humidade. Choveu mais em Julho e Agosto do ano passado. Ninguém se lembra de ver um mês de abril tão seco como este, até mesmo nos anos em que os Invernos são secos sempre chove algo de jeito neste mês. A salvação de não acabar com 0mm em muitas zonas do país vai ser mesmo no último dia.
Estão *16,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2017 às 19:37)

Chuviscos neste momento, por aqui!


----------



## GoN_dC (28 Abr 2017 às 20:12)

Por Portimão choveu forte durante uns minutos , e continua moderado. Já não esperava nada deste evento.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Abr 2017 às 20:56)

Em Faro (cidade) hoje rendeu 10,2mm.
Com o que choveu ontem o total mensal está em 24,2mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Abr 2017 às 21:15)

Afinal, fugiu tudo, para a Espanha. Já, não encheu o túnel, mas se chovesse cá, tinha enchido. 

Mas, desta vez, venho aplaudir e talvez pela 1ªvez, o IPMA veio explicar porque falhou a previsão. 



> *Informação especial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Abr 2017 às 21:28)

Acumulados, na Andaluzia:

Huelva (Ronda Este) - 116.4 mm (61.8 mm em 2 horas)

San Roque - 113.4 mm

Impressionantes, estes valores, se fosse no Algarve, seria mais um mês acima da média, assim, desta vez, calhou a Huelva a lotaria. 

A frequência dos fenómenos extremos, tem vindo a aumentar lentamente mas tem, quando chove no Algarve ou na Andaluzia, existe sempre notícias de inundações e as quantidades de precipitação são sempre elevadas e num curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## trepkos (28 Abr 2017 às 22:29)

Enquanto por cá mergulhámos na seca eterna esta manhã em Huelva foi animado.


----------



## Agreste (28 Abr 2017 às 22:56)

"recorde mundial de chuva" entre Alte e Benafim... com um grupo de ciclistas a navegar na estrada. Grande bátega de água. pelas 16:00-17:00.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2017 às 00:08)

Boas,
Por aqui, a noite segue fria com vento moderado de leste. De vez em quando caem uns borrifos.
Tatual: *12,3ºC*


----------



## frederico (29 Abr 2017 às 14:02)

O sotavento algarvio discretamente vai escapando a seca, as estacoes de VRSA, Castro Marim, Faro, Martinlongo ou Tavira acumularam cerca de 20 mm com o ultimo evento, nada mau...

A Primavera na regiao, e para ja, esta acima da media, gracas ao que choveu em Marco...

Isto lembra o ano hidrologico 2003/2004, que foi seco em todo o pais menos no sotavento, tendo VRSA acumulado perto de 700 mm, ou o ano civil de 2008, um dos mais secos desde 1931 que acabou na media no Algarve (nesse ano fugiram varios eventos para o Sul de Espanha, que teriam deixado o Algarve bem acima da media).

Parece que para chover bem no Algarve tem de haver seca no Norte (ha regioes da Galiza ou de Tras-os-Montes com um enorme defice este ano hidrologico).


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Abr 2017 às 09:09)

VRSA: Céu agora com algumas abertas depois de estar totalmente coberto. Vento fraco.


----------



## Thomar (30 Abr 2017 às 09:17)

Bom dia. Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, começou a chuviscar das 7H ás 8H, das 8h ás 9h chuva fraca e agora com a passagem da parte mais intensa da frente chegou a chover com intensidade! Finalmente chuva!


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Abr 2017 às 10:04)

Por aqui vai chovendo em geral fraco, há 1 mês que não chovia.
A pouca chuva de hoje vai permitir que o mês não termine a zeros.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Abr 2017 às 10:11)

Acabou de passar uma rajada de vento bastante forte e choveu bem durante algum tempo. chove fraco de novo.
Está nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Abr 2017 às 10:35)

Bom dia!
Agora mesmo caiu uma bela chuvada devido à passagem da frente mas foi muito rápida, a frente é muito fininha, de qualquer maneira, já é muito bom! 
A estação do assumar, não está a registar precipitação, o pluviômetro deve ter ficado entupido com a quantidade de pó que tem havido nos últimos tempos. 

Está frio e tem havido muito vento. Estão* 11,1°C *


----------



## trepkos (30 Abr 2017 às 10:44)

Por aqui vai caindo uma tímida chuva, nem molha o chão debaixo dos carros, ao último dia de Abril heis que cai alguma chuva fraca.

Que ano miserável, vamos a caminho do 3º ano de seca.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Abr 2017 às 13:39)

Boas,
O sol por aqui já vai espreitando. Ainda bem que acordei com o barulho da chuva para ver chuva, uma única vez neste Abril miserável. 
Os acumulados nas estações do IPMA aqui da zona ficaram dentro do previsto:
Portalegre: *2.7mm*
Portalegre (cidade): *1.6mm*
Elvas: *1.2mm*
Não veio amenizar nada, amanhã os terrenos já estarão secos outra vez porque vir isto ou 0mm é o mesmo, mas pelo menos este mês já não termina a 0's. 
__________
Estão *14,2ºC*


----------



## jonas (30 Abr 2017 às 18:23)

Boas,
Pela zona do Alqueva(Amareleja, Monsaraz...) choveu fraco a moderado de manha, ja tinha saudades da chuva.
Em destaque o vento que de manha tinha algumas rajadas fortes.
.............................................
Antes de escrever a mensagem passaram duas perdizes na estrada, estamos na epoca de acasalamento.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2017 às 02:07)

Boa Madrugada!
Começo a ficar preocupado com esta descida de temperatura bastante acentuada,o vento ficou nulo e a inversão térmica está forte. Espero que não haja geada ou então lá se vão as culturas, seria mais uma desgraça para juntar a muitas deste ano histórico nos piores motivos. 
Tatual:* 4,1ºC *


----------



## joselamego (1 Mai 2017 às 23:51)

Boa noite
De novo por vendas novas
Acumulado do fim semana de apenas 3,2 mm
Isto está mau! Nem quero imaginar o verão !
Temperatura atual de 13°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2017 às 23:52)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> De novo por vendas novas
> Acumulado do fim semana de apenas 3,2 mm
> Isto está mau! Nem quero imaginar o verão !
> ...


Já estamos em Maio!


----------



## joselamego (1 Mai 2017 às 23:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Já estamos em Maio!


Imagino um verão seco, de calor! Teremos que racionalizar a água ...Espero ao menos que o próximo outono/inverno seja melhor ....

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mai 2017 às 00:01)

joselamego disse:


> Imagino um verão seco, de calor! Teremos que racionalizar a água ...Espero ao menos que o próximo outono/inverno seja melhor ....
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


Estava-me a referir ao tópico ahah mas sim, a coisa não está famosa e a presidente da associação de agricultores do distrito de Portalegre (também presidente da câmara de Arronches) já disse que a seca é muito grave. Se abril não tivesse sido quente e seco talvez a coisa estaria um pouco melhor. Já lá vão meses e meses de chuva abaixo da média, e se o verão for igual ao do ano passado ainda será muito mais complicado.


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2017 às 00:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Estava-me a referir ao tópico ahah mas sim, a coisa não está famosa e a presidente da associação de agricultores do distrito de Portalegre (também presidente da câmara de Arronches) já disse que a seca é muito grave. Se abril não tivesse sido quente e seco talvez a coisa estaria um pouco melhor. Já lá vão meses e meses de chuva abaixo da média, e se o verão for igual ao do ano passado ainda será muito mais complicado.


Já fiz a subscrição do tópico de maio...obrigado Joralentejano!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------

